# 1969 GTO head bolt locations???



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a 400 YS code engine at the machine shop that I have piece-mealed the parts for and the heads are ready to go on, I bought bolts and a few with the studs but I am not 100% sure where the studded bolts are supposed to go and neither is the engine builder, it is a NON AC car but does have power steering, I am using Ram Air manifolds with the sheild, I am not sure if one of the studs are for a ground wire as well? This car had a transplant engine when I aquired it for restoration so I had nothing to document, any help documentation or pictures would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Left side engine uses the drippers not reinstalled,the very front bolt on some engine I have see use the stud for ground negative side cable


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

right side waiting for new rocker arms


----------



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you very much for this, I read that they used them under the cover for drippers, I'm not even sure if the engine builder is installing drippers or if it's a neccesity? I think the car did have a ground cable going to the engine on the head.


----------



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

Just got off the phone with the builder, they don't use the drippers but said they could if I really wanted them, so it looks like the left/ driver side has two outide studs in the lower parts of the head between the venter and outer ports and the right I can't tell if theres any on the outside.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

correct the head right side bank does not have any studded bolts externally , 
just the studded bolts under the valve covers if you decide to install drippesr


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Three studded bolts under the valve cover if you're using the drippers.
No external studs on the passenger side for the non A/C cars
Three on the Drivers side if using the hot air stove and the negative battery cable (at the front).


----------

